# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اروى - جيتك

## معاذ ملحم

Arwa -  Jeetak / اروى - جيتك

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو حلوة  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اه والله شو  حلوه هالأغنية .. عجبتني كثييييير 

انا عم بسمع فيها ... بتذذكرني بشغلات حلوه كثير .

بحب هلأغنية موووووت  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## totoalharbi

كتيررررررررر حلوة 
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يحلي أيامك .. يسلمووو إلك يا توتو

----------

